# FULL Operas with English Subtitles



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Links of FULL operas with ENGLISH subtitles.

Hello, I would like to create a single thread in order to bring some convenience to those looking for online links to operas but are needing English subtitles. I know I would appreciate it 

Hopes for posts:
1. Full performance or _clear links_ to the next segment.
2. English subtitles the _entire performance_, including operas with English libretto.
3. Any streaming source is acceptable (YouTube, Vimeo, Hulu, Netflix). 
4. No quality requirement, _but_ please add a note if it is particularly bad. 
5. Any form of dramatization is alright (movie, stage, animation - not just an image of a CD cover), _but_ again, please specify.

Thanks!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sometimes on youtube you can have the subtitles translated to your preferred language it will not be a perfect translation but it is acceptable are those accepted too?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Ravel

L'enfant et les sortilèges

Stage production in 4 segments; medium quality.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Sloe said:


> Sometimes on youtube you can have the subtitles translated to your preferred language it will not be a perfect translation but it is acceptable are those accepted too?


I was unaware of this; could you explain it when you post?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Janáček

Jenufa

Stage production, good quality.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Britten

Peter Grimes

Movie/live production mash-up - I'm not sure how to categorize it - filmed on Aldeburgh beach.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have any, but this will surely come in handy for me. Thank you.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Janáček

The Cunning Little Vixen

Animated film in 6 segments, fairly bad production quality.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Puccini

La Bohème

Super charming film version with Anna Netrebko and Rolando Villazón, HD 1080p!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Bartók

Bluebeard's Castle

Eerie film version, 'Herzog Blaubarts Burg' form 1963. You will either love of hate this. I think it is wonderful.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Mozart

Le nozze di Figaro

Fantastic stage production with double subtitles.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Berg

Wozzeck

Stage production in 3 segments from Abaddo, great production and video quality.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Berg

Wozzeck

1970 film version.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Mozart

Die Zauberflöte

Charming, quality stage production. My daughter loves this one.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Donizetti

Lucia di Lammermoor

Absolutely horrific quality; film version from 1970.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Debussy

Pelléas et Mélisande

Again, really bad quality, like terrible, but I couldn't find better; stage production.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Dean

Bliss

Excellent stage production; I believe it is the premiere. Great quality in production, sound, and video.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Romitelli

An Index of Metals

Poor quality, looks like it was shot from the audience, of the ensemble with the 3-screen video playing in the background.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Operas from medici.tv available through Amazon Prime Instant Video. That link is a search on "medici.tv opera" on Amazon Instant Video, which currently brings up five more results that are ballets or operatic recitals. At least a couple of these are new since I last looked; I'm not sure if any have gone away recently. All of these including the Adams and Purcell have English subtitles whether that is noted or not.

The list currently includes these 19:
Adams, Doctor Atomic - Peter Sellars, De Nederlandse Opera
Bellini, La Somnambula - Natalie Dessay, Evelino Pido, Opéra national de Paris
Debussy, Pelléas et Mélisande - Philippe Jordan, Robert Wilson - Opéra national de Paris 2012
Haendel, Giulio Cesare - Angelika Kirchschlager, William Christie, Glyndebourne 2009 
Janáček, The Cunning Little Vixen - Opéra national de Paris 2008
Offenbach, Les Contes d'Hoffmann - María Bayo, Aquiles Machado, Giancarlo del Monaco - Bilbao
Massenet, Werther - Jonas Kaufmann, Michel Plasson - Opéra national de Paris 2010 
Monteverdi, L'Orfeo - Sara Mingardo, Roberta Invernizzi, Rinaldo Alessandrini, Teatro alla Scala 2009
Mozart, La Clemenza di Tito - Susan Graham, Sylvain Cambreling, Opéra national de Paris
Puccini, La Bohème - Jesús López Cobos, Teatro Real
Puccini, Madama Butterfly - Cheryl Barker, Robert Wilson, De Nederlandse Opera 2003 
Purcell, Dido and Aeneas - Lucy Crowe, Sarah Connolly - Covent Garden 2009
Rossini, La Cenerentola - Peter Hall, Vladimir Jurowski, Glyndebourne 2005
Shostakovich, Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk - Eva-Maria Westbroek, Mariss Jansons, De Nederlandse Opera
Strauss, Salome - Philippe Jordan, Covent Garden
Tchaikovsky, Eugene Onegin - Alexander Vedernikov, Dmitri Tcherniakov, Opéra national de Paris
Verdi, Un Ballo in Maschera - Salvatore Licitra, Maria Guleghina, Riccardo Muti, Teatro alla Scala
Verdi, Otello - Gran Teatre del Liceu
Wagner, Lohengrin - Waltraud Meier, Kent Nagano, Baden-Baden

UPDATE: There are actually more than that available. If you search "medici.tv" you get many more results. Many of these are orchestral concerts, ballets, and recitals, but you'll also get the operas listed above plus 9 more (for a total of 28):

Donizetti, L'elisir d'amore - Maurizio Benini, Glyndebourne 2009
Mozart, Così fan tutte - Topi Lehtipuu, Luca Pisaroni - Glyndebourne 2006
Mozart, Don Giovanni - Glyndebourne Festival 2010
Moussorgski, La Kovanchtchina - Michael Boder - Gran Teatre del Liceu
Rossini, Il Barbiere di Siviglia - Juan Diego Flórez, Ruggero Raimondi, Teatro Real Madrid 2005
Rossini, La Pietra del paragone - Alberto Zedda, Pier Luigi Pizzi, Teatro Real Madrid
Stravinsky, The Rake's Progress - Kazushi Ono, Théâtre de la Monnaie, 2007
Wagner, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Sebastian Weigle, Katharina Wagner, Bayreuther Festspielhaus
Wagner, Tristan und Isolde - Robert Dean Smith, Christoph Marthaler - Bayreuth 2006

The above 28 are all relatively recent staged productions.

In addition there are a couple opera films available through Amazon Prime Instant Video:

Tosca, directed by Benoît Jacquot
Otello, directed by Franco Zefferelli


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Strauss

Salome

Stage production from 1992.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Selby said:


> I was unaware of this; could you explain it when you post?


Like here Aida at Arena di Verona with Hui He.
Click on the wheel then subtitles then translate and pick prefered language to translate the subtitles into:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Elektra by Richard Strauss:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Zar und Zimmermann by Albert Lortzing:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

A contemporary opera Dan no Ura by Somtow:






I am really not so fond of the last two but someone else might appreciate them.


----------



## Faustian (Feb 8, 2015)

Rossini

La Cenerentola

Film Version from 1981


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Wagner

Tristan und Isolde

Barenboim, 1983


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Il ritorno di Ulisse in patria_ Parts 1 and 2






_Il ritorno di Ulisse in Patria_ Part 3


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_L'incoronazione di Poppea_ Parts 1 and 2






_L'incoronazione di Poppea_ Part 3


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Assassinio Nela Catredale by Ildebrando Pizzetti:


----------

